# France next week where to go?



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi 
Off to France via the tunnel on Saturday night,and we were planning on doing some of the DDay beaches in Normandy and Brittany. But the weather doesn't look very good for next week,so has any one got a good weather website which may give me some alternatives.We don't want to travel to far south but would like to have a plan B if the weather is as bad as I think it will be. 
Jo


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Bayeaux......have a look at the tapestry and the WW2 museum and cemetery


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Some ideas here - www.theotherside.co.uk

We're going next week as well - no idea where yet!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

may be heading across too :roll: 

There's always Bruges and Ypres etc in Belgium


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You could get away from the coast and head for Alsace.

Some reasonable days forecast:
http://weather-finder.com/France/Alsace/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are hoping to go to Scotland the Halloween meet

Off topics I know

But we can't plan ahead 

Things keep cropping up

Christie appointments

Reoccurring melanomas

So where ever you want to go, go 

One day you may not have the choice

But remember, we live in an incredible Island

Cold but incredible 
None the less
Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's blowing a gale right now. We are at Longues sur mer gun battery on the cliffs just 3 miles from arromanches overlooking the Mulberry Harbour.

For weather in France this time of year for any chance of warm sunny weather you need to be either really lucky or way down south and really lucky.

We are ending our 3 month tour this week and have worked our way up around Brittany and Normandy.

There are some great beaches and wild spots in Normandy especially up around Cherbourg / Barfleur area. Superb wild spot at mondree plage fertenville and gatville Phare (second highest lighthouse in Europe).

Weather in Brittany and Normandy last three weeks has been ok. Very mild at night and daytime between 17c and a barmy 23c on Saturday. I guess it's all going to change very soon though.

If you do do the wwIi thing though you must so the American cemetery at Collville sur Mer where we spent last night. We have been 3 times now and its by far the best wwIi visit we have done. Right above Omaha beach. There is a museum with a theatre (cinema) several other movie screens and a huge exhibition. All free. The cemetery itself is just mind blowing and the most beautiful cemetery I have ever seen. The whole place is immaculate and you will not leave with a dry eye!

Just outside the main car park overlooking the sea is a gravelly / grassy car park where you can stay for free. Few cars during the day but just us, a tranny van and a tiny camper last night. We are in our own tonight at Longues.

I have found that mid October even in the south if France seems to be the general time it suddenly changes.

You could go and find Fatbudha who has managed to get himself as far as Valencia in Spain where he reckons its 32c but he really is making it up as he goes along!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*france touring*

Riding back from Honfluer on my motorcycle it started to lash down so we stopped of in Agincourt and spent 3 or 4 hours in the museum very intresting if you like this sort of thing.And the rain had stopped by the time we left


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

The Vendee generally has it's own micro climate and not too far away.
Try this SITE for weather forcasts.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Meteo france (their Met office equivalent)

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/metropole


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Some ideas here - www.theotherside.co.uk
> 
> We're going next week as well - no idea where yet!


Some good ideas on there,thank you.
Jo


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rotorywing said:


> Bayeaux......have a look at the tapestry and the WW2 museum and cemetery


That sounds a good idea if its a wet day.
Jo


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

bognormike said:


> may be heading across too :roll:
> 
> There's always Bruges and Ypres etc in Belgium[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

If you're going to Arromanches there is a 360 cinema on the cliff top which is well worth visiting, the film made the hairs stand up on the back of my neck.
Bd..


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

autostratus said:


> You could get away from the coast and head for Alsace.
> 
> Some reasonable days forecast:
> http://weather-finder.com/France/Alsace/


Sounds like a plan but a bit further than we want to go,but always an idea if weather really bad in north.

The Vendee generally has it's own micro climate and not too far away.
Try this SITE for weather forcasts.

Thats a good site.
Jo
Meteo france (their Met office equivalent)

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/metropole
Thanks for the link.
Jo


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Long term Weather forecasts are not reliable. A week ago, Brittany was forecast 17-20c with blue skies next week.

That has changed to grey skies and lots of rain.

Time will tell.

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> may be heading across too :roll:
> 
> There's always Bruges and Ypres etc in Belgium


If you're going to Ypres - Jugenstadion- then I'd recommend checking they have places ( either online or by phone) as they were full when we tried twice this year. It's very busy this year.

Have you ever been to Montreuil ? Not far from the coast, it used to be the HQ of the British Expeditionary Force in WW 1 and there is a very good exhibition in the Citadel, which is worth a visit in itself.

There is an aire in town ( with services and loos) or this friendly campsite is right below the walls of the citadel. You can see the windows of the casemate where the exhibition is held from your pitch and walk through the tunnel in the walls from the site. Lots of very good places to eat in town too.

http://www.campinglafontainedesclercs.fr/

Albert is another town with an excellent exhibition on WW1 and a good municipal campsite:

http://www.camping-albert.com/

G


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

teemyob said:


> Long term Weather forecasts are not reliable. A week ago, Brittany was forecast 17-20c with blue skies next week.
> 
> That has changed to grey skies and lots of rain.
> 
> ...


Great,may have to head south then.
Jo


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

If you're going to Ypres - Jugenstadion- then I'd recommend checking they have places ( either online or by phone) as they were full when we tried twice this year. It's very busy this year.

Have you ever been to Montreuil ? Not far from the coast, it used to be the HQ of the British Expeditionary Force in WW 1 and there is a very good exhibition in the Citadel, which is worth a visit in itself.

There is an aire in town ( with services and loos) or this friendly campsite is right below the walls of the citadel. You can see the windows of the casemate where the exhibition is held from your pitch and walk through the tunnel in the walls from the site. Lots of very good places to eat in town too.

http://www.campinglafontainedesclercs.fr/

Albert is another town with an excellent exhibition on WW1 and a good municipal campsite:

http://www.camping-albert.com/

G[/quote]

Some good ideas there,thank you.

Jo


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

i am also going over on sunday and again with no destination but do fancy the French ww1 sites so any info will be appreciated. Have been to Ypres and done the ww2 sites a couple of times.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll second Montreuil, and agree that the exhibition in the citadel is well worth a visit. If the weather isn't too bad a brisk walk, or a gentle wander, around the ramparts is great. Great fromagerie in town too.


Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> i am also going over on sunday and again with no destination but do fancy the French ww1 sites so any info will be appreciated. Have been to Ypres and done the ww2 sites a couple of times.


We used the site at Albert to visit- in the van- the Newfoundland Memorial and the site of the battle at Beaumont-Hamel, the Lochnagar Crater and the South African Memorial and battlefield of Delville Woods.

All three give you an excellent insight into what went on and the logistics of the battles there. There is more than adequate parking for a motorhome at all three places. As you drive between the two there are boards along the road giving the position of the battlefront on various dates.

We used this campsite:

http://www.la-paille-haute.com/

to visit, again in the van, the memorial and battlefield of Vimy Ridge. Again, excellent parking for a van.

Both Vimy Ridge and the Newfoundland Memorial are staffed by young Canadians who will give talks and guided tours if you wish.

There is a small and rather crowded motorhome aire in Arras within a short distance of the stop for the free navette bus round the town. The underground tunnels ( boves) are supposed to be well worth a visit. The shuttle bus passes the Faubourg d' Amiens memorial to the Missing and CWG cemetery on the way round and this is very moving. Next to it is the Vauban Arras Citadel which we regret missing out. We went on from the aire to Paille Haute.

If you go from Ypres to Tyne Cot cemetery then try not to go at the weekend. Parking is inadequate and there are no spaces for a MH. There are bus spaces but they are constantly occupied- and I suspect prior booked. Threats that you will be clamped if you park in them. We were very lucky and got a space on the corner but it was hard to focus on the cemetery and not on the worry that someone would scratch the van accidentally.

From Ypres do not miss the In Flanders Fields exhibition in the Cloth Hall in town. We were given a book of discount tickets at Albert for several of the exhibitions that are going on this year.

G

Edit to add: Vimy Ridge, the Newfoundland Memorial, Beaumont Hamel, and Tyne Cot all have very good explanatory introductions to the sites and these are worth a visit even if you don't go round the actual battlefields. The South African building is magnificent.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> It's blowing a gale right now. We are at Longues sur mer gun battery on the cliffs just 3 miles from arromanches overlooking the Mulberry Harbour.
> 
> For weather in France this time of year for any chance of warm sunny weather you need to be either really lucky or way down south and really lucky.
> 
> ...


Thank you Barry,some great information there.
Jo


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No problem Joe. We had a lovely night on our own on the cliffs and Longues sur mer in the wind.

However everyone's out in force today and I'm now wondering if it would be possible to re-activate one of the huge guns and train it on the large Fleurette Motorhome that for reasons only the French could explain has chosen to park longways right across my rear lounge window and my view of the Mulberry harbour!!! You couldn't make it up. Could have gone anywhere but no, for some reason our van is like a magnet.

If I can't get the gun working the guitar should shift him.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Can this be correct for Loire Valley?*

If it is I`m heading here on Sunday!
Jo

Loire Valley 14 days Forecast
(Click on a day for more details)
Today
24-10-2014
13°C 31°C
Clear/Sunny
Wind: 16 Kmph
Tomorrow
25-10-2014
9°C 27°C
Clear/Sunny
Wind: 18 Kmph
Sunday
26-10-2014
9°C 23°C
Clear/Sunny
Wind: 16 Kmph
Monday
27-10-2014
12°C 27°C
Clear/Sunny
Wind: 12 Kmph
Tuesday
28-10-2014
13°C 28°C
Clear/Sunny
Wind: 8 Kmph


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its on here.
Jo

http://weather-finder.com/France/Loire Valley/14days/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds unbelievable to me but you never know.

In a wet soggy field near wissant / Calais area now. It's rubbish, chucking it down. Ferry Sunday morning.

I'm sat in front of a ww2 bunker writing a morose anti war song.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> Sounds unbelievable to me but you never know.
> 
> In a wet soggy field near wissant / Calais area now. It's rubbish, chucking it down. Ferry Sunday morning.
> 
> I'm sat in front of a ww2 bunker writing a morose anti war song.


Aye time you came home, someone has broken fruitcakes and it wasn't me. Prolly Roger cos I gave him a new avatar yesterday but he deserved it


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are there any reasonable beach side Aires between Cayeux-sur-Mer and Le Treport?

Don't need hook up but we do need a boulangerie or a visiting baguette van early morning.

And has anyone stopped at Quend Plage recently?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Got down as far as Arras so will check this area out for a couple of days


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Set off for France on Sat with ferry sunday lunch time ,went to fill with fuel at Calais and found non of my cards would work ,(caxton,nationwide,and tesco )all visa's .Headed for gravelines and the intermarch their took my tesco but knocked all the others back. These are the 24 hour petrol stations (i thought they had sorted them now and they would take most cards)


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We came across on tunnel saturday night and stayed at the Montrieul aire.We set off Sunday morning and visited Arromanches beach and museum,which was very interesting and thought provoking.
We stayed at the aire in the center of Bayaux last night ready to see the tapestry this morning.,After a nice lunch in the sunshine in Bayaux we set off for a campsite in Benouville.
Our leisure battery decided to die on us last night,so will be going to the megastore battery place that Barryd went to if it doesnt pick up after having a night on EHU.
So Barry does`nt have the whole monopoly of things going wrong !!

Jo


----------

